# Gathering of darkness



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey everyone i got a new halloween cd at midwest haunters and i wanted to let you all know about it in case you dont already. It is called Gathering of darkness and is made by fearscape studios.It has alot of great creepy sounds perfect for halloween atmosphere. Check it out.

http://www.fearscapestudios.com/sto...&category_id=7&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2


----------

